# Continental Airline points?



## jimtown85 (May 5, 2011)

My question is, do you ONLY receive points if you go thru those listed cities? I will be flying from Seattle to South Bend next month and want to figure how i can get some Amtrak points for the travel?

Thanks

Jim







*Earn points for your travel on Amtrak**®**/Continental code-share trips*

Earn 1 point for each air mile traveled on any Amtrak®/Continental code-share trip taken through Newark Liberty International Airport to Philadelphia, PA; Wilmington, DE; Stamford, CT; or New Haven, CT, with a minimum of 500 points per flight.

Plus, earn a 50% point bonus for travel in Business, BusinessFirst, or First Class, with a minimum of 750 points per flight.

Reservations must be made through Continental — make them today!

Please allow 4–6 weeks for points to post to your Amtrak Guest Rewards account.


----------



## amamba (May 5, 2011)

My understanding is they are offering points on continental when you book a flight to EWR and then pair that with an acela trip from the EWR amtrak station to those named cities.

If you are flying continental, I believe the only way to get amtrak points is to get your continental points and then transfer them to amtrak, on a 1:1 basis in increments of 5,000.


----------



## rrdude (May 5, 2011)

amamba said:


> My understanding is they are offering points on continental when you book a flight to EWR and then pair that with an acela trip from the EWR amtrak station to those named cities.
> 
> If you are flying continental, I believe the only way to get amtrak points is to get your continental points and then transfer them to amtrak, on a 1:1 basis in increments of 5,000.


Correct, when flying CO, it "dun't matter" WHERE you fly, your CO points (miles) will transfer to Amtraks AGR 1:1, in blocks of 5K.

Don't forget, if you travel on United, you can, on the web, transfer points (miles) in blocks of 1K, to CO, then once you have at least 5K in CO, you can transfer (must call them, no way to do on web, yet) them to Amtrak AGR


----------



## jis (May 5, 2011)

amamba said:


> My understanding is they are offering points on continental when you book a flight to EWR and then pair that with an acela trip from the EWR amtrak station to those named cities.


No Acela trips from EWR. No Acelas stop there. All Continental Code Shares are on Regionals that stop at EWR. Continental treats code shares on Amtrak exactly like code share on any airline, except that there is no through checked baggage.


----------



## Exiled in Express (May 5, 2011)

When FLYING, any miles from any airline (United, US Air, Air Canada, Lufthansa, etc) that partners with CO will earn CO Onepass miles not Amtrak Guest Rewards. In order to get the Guest rewards you have to transfer the mile to points (1:1 ratio) in bundles of 5,000. Your Seattle to South Bend is ~1800 miles assuming a Chicago connection. Unless you have existing CO miles transferring to Amtrak is not going to be possible.


----------



## jimtown85 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for all the replies and information, Yea nope, won't have 5k miles anytime shortly 

Thanks


----------



## VentureForth (May 9, 2011)

Who would I call to make this transfer? Would transfer miles count towards select status?


----------



## Rail Freak (May 9, 2011)

VentureForth said:


> Who would I call to make this transfer? Would transfer miles count towards select status?


800-554-5522


----------



## the_traveler (May 9, 2011)

VentureForth said:


> Would transfer miles count towards select status?


No!



And neither do bought points or points earned from partners. Only "Rail Points" count towards status - and those are only earned by *TRAVELING *on Amtrak!


----------



## jis (May 21, 2011)

Yipee! Now one can link the Continental and United account together and freely transfer miles back and forth. What is even more delightful is that linked accounts can be registered togethers so that the Elite status in one is reflected in the other, i.e. because I am Continental Platinum, I get equivalent status on United with a brand spanking new Mileage Plus card with appropriate status! And all further accruals of EQMs happen in the one designated account irrespective of which airline is actually ticketed and flown. Sure makes life simpler.

I suppose this considerably simplifies transferring United miles to AGR?


----------

